# Ultimate Factories - BMW



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

For all the PCD customers who did not get to see the factory when you took delivery, be sure to tune in Thursday night @ 9pm to see National Geographics Ultimate Factories show that will feature the BMW factory here in Spartanburg.

Unless I'm left on the cutting room floor, yours truly should make a brief appearance delivering a Z4 to a customer :bigpimp:.

Below is a link to the press release and some of the video:

http://www.bmwusfactory.com/media_center/releases/release.asp?intReleaseNum=246&strYear=2007

Enjoy!


----------



## ssamols (Apr 11, 2002)

Cool!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

When did they film this?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

BMW Power said:


> When did they film this?


I don't remember the exact date, but it was sometime in the mid to late Spring.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

That is cool, it should be interesting. I saw the video at the Zentrum, but it didn't have any narration, so you had to guess what was going on. Plus that hip-hop soundtrack was distracting.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Just watched it, Jonathan you were in it for a little while. Sorry I missed you on my delivery, maybe I can meet you on the next one. Very cool factory.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Hope you guys enjoyed the show! 

I have worked at the Performance Center for almost 8 years and have taken numerous tours of the factory. I learned more about the actual production process last night compared to any of the actual tours I've taken.

I figured my interview would get cropped out. But I did make a 3 second cameo :bigpimp:

FYI... The person from the plant they interviewed and placed my name under is not me. :dunno: I guess I need to go talk to the factory for some back pay (didn't know I was working over at the plant).

I was only showed walking the customer to show him his Z4.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

I watched about 2/3rds of the show before our DVR crashed.

Now I want a Z4!


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

I-Won-Today said:


> FYI... The person from the plant they interviewed and placed my name under is not me. :dunno: I guess I need to go talk to the factory for some back pay (didn't know I was working over at the plant).
> 
> I was only showed walking the customer to show him his Z4.


So I guess I still haven't seen you, I will have to watch that section again. Was it at the end?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

BMW Power said:


> So I guess I still haven't seen you, I will have to watch that section again. Was it at the end?


My friends and family think I'm in a witness re-location program now. Nobody knows who is the real me.

It was in the last segment. I'm in a white shirt walking the customer and his wife down the hall to the delivery bay where his Z4 is waiting.

It looks like the used a big wide angle lens because we all look short and stalky in the shot.


----------



## cjfreitag (Nov 20, 2007)

This was really cool to see, and great timing. My 328xi was in the paint shop yesterday in Germany and I am looking forward to my PC delivery in the not too distant future! Even though this was all about the Z4 it wasn't too hard to imagine the process my own car is going through.


----------



## devroots (Jul 11, 2007)

I saw the show. It was good. The car building process is amazing! I saw the ferrari factory also. Ferrari is a work of art.


----------



## TCB (Feb 27, 2006)

Who else felt really sorry for the guy doing PCD on his new Z4 that had a knee injury just prior and couldn't drive his new car home? :yikes: That would've killed me!


----------



## civic34 (Nov 6, 2007)

TCB said:


> Who else felt really sorry for the guy doing PCD on his new Z4 that had a knee injury just prior and couldn't drive his new car home? :yikes: That would've killed me!


I think that is the customer Jonathan was delivering the car to, right??


----------



## mdurnwald (Apr 12, 2007)

Darn, I missed it!

Will it be on again?

Mike


----------



## nsoltz (Nov 30, 2007)

Well produced show. And it finally led wife to say "OK, you can have a bimmer."


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

My wife has not driven my new car yet, after watching this episode she said "I don't want to drive your car, after seeing how the paint is applied I don't want to get a door ding, it's easier to make a baby."

Funny stuff.


----------

